
Goodbye, XMPP - jconley
https://blog.fanout.io/2018/05/18/goodbye-xmpp/
======
damm
Goodbye XMPP you could have been amazing but you got relegated to chat and
that's how you died.

~~~
marssaxman
What else was XMPP ever _for_?

~~~
damm
there was someone who wrote a message bus ruby gem using xmpp.

Sure there are better message bus options now adays but you know people do
crazy things... specially rubyists

